# Herf with Jdfutureman & Oldmso54



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

John and I got to hook up at my house this afternoon for a mini herf. We had a blast talking and drinking and smoking the whole time. I gave him a Ron Stacy Signature Edmundo to try - he loved it = Ron, I think you'll be getting a PM from John about these. I had a Cohiba Maduro Genios 5 and finished up with an AF SS Maduro.

John is a really great guy! We talked a lot about Puff and how great it is - lots of laughs... Just an all around great time and looks like we'll have more of these as John travels through here fairly often.

Just the 2 of us on my back porch by the pool so we didn't get a pic of smoking but we did take a quick one on the way out.










The camaraderie on Puff is off the charts! Where else can you meet up with a complete stranger and have 2 1/2 hours of straight conversation, drinks and smokes and feel like you've know the person forever?

Of course we arranged a little trade right on the spot and a great, great time. 2 herfs in less than 24 hour with 3 fantastic guys - does it get any better than this??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like a great time!:thumb:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Shawn, you're a regular herfmeister. When are you gonna head up to GA? John can hitch a ride with you on the way!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be in Atlanta a couple times in the next month in a half for my son's Collegiate Water Polo tournaments. We spend most of the time at the pool and eating and drinking with the team but if you're in that area of GA let me know!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

sounds like a great time guys...oh and john, i just picked up some of those RSS from Ron, and you should definately pm him!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. It is an amazing thing this place!


----------

